

Chart Suggestions -- A Thought-Starter - snprbob86
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3077/3196386402_01d8d12017_b.jpg

======
snprbob86
I've noticed some curious charts and graphs in various posts on HN lately.
Trend lines where bar charts are required. Pie charts where they aren't
applicable. Etc.

I saw this graphic a while back and found it to be quite insightful. I spent a
bit of time searching around for it because I think never hurts to have a
refresher in the art of conveying information intelligently.

------
pongle
I'm sure I've seen this before, though I'm not sure whether it was on HN.

~~~
snprbob86
I found it with a Reddit search

